# Suggest 5.1/7.1 speakers (Budget 15k)



## funskar (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Everybody, 

Few days back i sold out my 5mnths old logitech z506 for 4k..
no in a mood to take 5.1 or 7.1 speaker widh high sound output good bass..

my budget is max 15k .. 
And i can add few more bucks if i get better one by addin some money..

*And How Is the this one i hav shortlisted it*
Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 Yr Warranty | eBay


----------



## digitaltab (Jan 11, 2012)

z906 is the best in class, however i do have z506 and it also gives an awesome surround sound feel with rich bass and excellent sound experience to me...
i'll suggest you to buy z906...
one thing more i would like to suggest is, a good sound card if using for desktop pc, like from asus xonar series or creative titanium series...


----------



## gurujee (Jan 11, 2012)

logitech z906 around 15k
Edifier s550   around 19k


----------



## mayanksharma (Jan 11, 2012)

+1 for Edifier S550 if u can shell out 19K!


----------



## funskar (Jan 13, 2012)

i have asus xonar dx 7.1 sound card..
bought it 6mnths before for 6k


----------



## gurujee (Jan 13, 2012)

^then get Edifier S550


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 13, 2012)

edifier S550 !!


----------



## funskar (Jan 14, 2012)

so i shud save n add xtra 5k n go wid Edifier S550..

bt some of my frnds tellin at the price tag z906 is better 500watt for 14k rather than 200watt for 19k..

i will have to wait for 1-2mnths for addin those xtra 5k..

so tell me shud i ordr z906 or wait for money n ordr  S550


----------



## gurujee (Jan 14, 2012)

imo, z906 is sufficient for ideal home theatre setup. it got digital inputs unlike s550. but what i have read xonar dx decoding is far better than z906's, so since u have already got xonar dx, i suggested u s550. But believe me, z906 is good and value for money. 

one seller occasionally running promotional scheme for z906 at ebay by which u can get it as low as 13k.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 14, 2012)

i have z-5500

i think Z906-Logitech 5.1 is great.


----------



## funskar (Jan 15, 2012)

gurujee said:


> imo, z906 is sufficient for ideal home theatre setup. it got digital inputs unlike s550. but what i have read xonar dx decoding is far better than z906's, so since u have already got xonar dx, i suggested u s550. But believe me, z906 is good and value for money.
> 
> one seller occasionally running promotional scheme for z906 at ebay by which u can get it as low as 13k.



thanx... i will go for z906 as soon as possible..

btw can u give me the link of that seller where he is sellin z906 for 13k


----------



## gurujee (Jan 15, 2012)

the promotion has ended, i guess. but wait, he may again start it as he is running it at a interval.
Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 Yr Warranty | eBay


----------



## funskar (Jan 31, 2012)

Orderd z906 today from ebay for 13.3k ..

Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay


----------



## gurujee (Jan 31, 2012)

funskar said:


> Orderd z906 today from ebay for 13.3k ..
> 
> Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay


congrats....buddy...


----------



## eggman (Feb 1, 2012)

funskar said:


> Orderd z906 today from ebay for 13.3k ..
> 
> Z906-Logitech 5.1 Speaker System, Surround Sound(THX certified) 2 yrs warranty | eBay



Hey...I too bought this item today 
Where are you from?


----------

